
Lyft to Offer Waymo Self-Driving Taxis in Suburban Phoenix - tannerc
https://www.wsj.com/articles/lyft-to-offer-waymo-self-driving-taxis-in-suburban-phoenix-11557259648
======
Wheaties466
Behind a paywall. Anyone have suggestions on how to read this? Outline looks
like it doesn't work on WSJ anymore.

~~~
datguacdoh
[https://medium.com/waymo/partnering-with-lyft-to-serve-
more-...](https://medium.com/waymo/partnering-with-lyft-to-serve-more-riders-
in-metro-phoenix-a9ce8709843e) looks to be the Waymo post on the subject.

